# Rock wool and planting UG



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

Tropica suggest using rock wool as a bond in planting UG. I have this idea in my head of using the rock wool and nylon screen when I plant the UG. I ordered 4 3''x3'' section and have never seen this stuff for real. Tropica says to start with low light, what ever wpg that is?
I don't see in my head how to plant the UG.

Do I use bigger hole netting?
Will the UG grow in between the rock wool and up through the netting. It says to divide it up to plant
What is rock wool? We use to call insulation rock wool is that still it?
HELP Can't grasp this

Oh I forgot to add that I am starting this in my 46g and will move it to the 67g later. That is also why I thought to use this planting technique.
http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=731


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

for what its worth, im no expert, and a rookie with ug, but i just got some not 2 weeks back. you can see the roots pretty well and divde it in small clumps, i have fairlly high light and it never melted out and its growing stong already, what im geting at is I dont think you will need to mess with rock wool or netting mine planted easy and is already spreading. hope i helped good luck and post your ug up soon


----------



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

Rock wool is the foamy/wooly green stuff the plants are grown in. 

I bought a patch of UG from another user here and just broke it up into little clumps and planted it... It seems to be doing fine - other than the algae that is growing on it  but the planting method worked pretty well... just use some tweezers to shove it down into the substrate.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You don't need rock wool. I think it would actually hinder it's growth. I just stick pieces of it down in my substrate. When it starts to grow up I can stick that peice down too. It will also spread sideways. If you were to use rock wool how would it spread as easily sideways? I just used my regular lighting, nothing special....


----------

